# Looking for Coffee Supplier



## bobbert (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently weighing up my options with Coffee Suppliers.

Can anyone recommend a good supplier with good back-up support?

Going back I used to hear about companies that would train your staff, provide some signage and pos material and even provide crockery and takeaway cups all for free provided you bought coffee from them.

Do these sort of offers still exist?

I'm not looking for a load of freebies but a few sweeteners would be nice ... and above all their coffee must be good!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Bobbert and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Plenty of offers around still for a full service package.

Where about are you based? Availability of fresh coffee is key so no use suggesting a supplier at the wrong end of the country to you.


----------



## RobinCaféMajada (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,

our company distributing 100% Arabica coffee of brand Café Majada exclusively and only from El Salvador is coming to UK and searching for national distributor. Could please advise me on companies distributing coffee or related products to contact?

Thank you very much,

Robin


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No such thing as "free" !

You should concentrate on the quality of the beans & the efficiency of the after-sales support ie machine repairs & servicing.

A good coffee supplier should provide barista training & coffee system fine-tuning foc.

Try sourcing local roasters to start, then widen out until you find the best one for your business.


----------

